# Are you Wireless? Best Wireless Router?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Just now getting my house teched up with these "High Speed Internet" cable and DSL options. There was a lot of response in this thread and I'm sure alot of people are running their systems wireless or am I completely assuming wrong?










All responses will help me figure out which router to get. So far I'm looking at the Netgear WPN824 shown above.

1. Are you running Wireless at home?
2. What's your wireless router, and how's it preforming for you?

-John N.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

1. Yep!

2. I have a Linksys WRT54GS ver 4.0 (?) w/SpeedBooster. Preformance-wise, your probably referring to how well it distributes the connection to neighboring PC's? The distance between my router and adapter is about 5-7 (horizontally and 0 meters vertically) meters max and my connection is usually Good on the adapter side (it used to be flawless and run at V. Good at all times but that all changed once I disabled the Windows XP network and used the Linksys one exclusively), however it sometimes it weakens and I notice this while gaming - it starts to lag, etc. I'm not sure if this common or if it's due to the wireless telephone that I have in one of the rooms (routers and wireless phones run on the same channel). 

I'm not sure if I would buy anything Linksys again. Hopefully, Netgear works out better for you.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

This is the wireless/wired router I just got for only $20 bucks!. It was very simple and easy to setup and so far I am not having any problems with it. I have also have a laptop that has a wireless network to it so where ever I go around the house or just outside I still can read the signal coming from my router.

I'm sort of a tech guy, although I don't normally go into depth about products unless I need to, i'm just pretty much at a basic level.

http://www.netgear.com/products/details/WGU624.php


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have the netgear, very nice easy to setup and good range, I also have a DI-784- Works very well too. I have no complaints from either of these routers. I dont know who your provider is but Comcast is offering a free wireless router and modem right now


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I have both an ethernet bound desktop and two wireless computers, one being a laptop at home. I also have the printer connected, so I can print from anyroom in the house, not just from the ethernet bound desktop. Unfortunately, judging from previous posts, I doubt I'll be any help, I'm Apple all the way and use the Airport Extreme to connect my home. For any Apple users out their, that's the way to go.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a D-Link WBR-1310 wireless router. It was the cheapest router that I could find (on a student budget) and it seems to work well. Theres good connection into the next room of the place, so its fine.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I have had a d-link break several times on me. I've also had a netgear break once on me. Now I only use linksys.


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm with nailalc. I currently have an Airport Express from Apple. I can print wirelessly, and I can listen to my iTunes through my surround sound speakers. 

I have had D-Link and Linksys routers in the past and I hope that Linksys has improved their products. The WRT54G (all 3 of them) were not built to last more than 1 year. 

If I didn't have the choice of the Airport Express, I would probably choose a Netgear router. I have had family members use them without problems so far. 

If you can afford it, and you want to spend the money on it, go with the Airport Express. Good luck with whichever you choose.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Be sure and secure your wireless network. I pickup unsecured wireless networks on my laptop all the time.


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

banderbe said:


> Be sure and secure your wireless network. I pickup unsecured wireless networks on my laptop all the time.


Also make sure to use WPA for your security, and if it won't let you directly enter a key make sure to use a randomly generated passphrase that is the maximum length allowable (to ensure it isn't vulnerable to brute forcing). Don't rely on just WEP; it's completely, 100% broken and can be compromised very rapidly nowadays with readily available software.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Mnemia said:


> Also make sure to use WPA for your security, and if it won't let you directly enter a key make sure to use a randomly generated passphrase that is the maximum length allowable (to ensure it isn't vulnerable to brute forcing). Don't rely on just WEP; it's completely, 100% broken and can be compromised very rapidly nowadays with readily available software.


Right. WPA can be cracked too but takes a much longer time and more sophisticated software.

I use this page to generate cryptography-strength universally unique passwords when installing wireless devices.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

> Be sure and secure your wireless network. I pickup unsecured wireless networks on my laptop all the time.


Completely agree, as I sit here now on my laptop, I can see three of my four neighbors wireless networks, two of them are across the street.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

All good information. I'm actually surprised how many people here are using wireless internet. I guess it's the age of laptops and notebooks.

I'm actually one of those people we have reaped the benefits of open connections around my neighborhood. It was good, but I now can pay for my own. Too bad there's no much neighborly love, where people can share their wireless connections and maybe split the bill. Oh well, my comcast guy is coming this friday to setup the cable modem. I received the cable modem today, and my netgear router should arrive tomorrow! 

Should I wait for the comcast guy to setup the Motorola cable modem and its software, or should I just do it myself? I never had a cable high speed internet before.

-John N.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Don't be surprised John! On the drive from my house to the Mall of America which takes about 30 minutes I can pick up over 200 unsecured wireless networks. They're literally everywhere. 

The program NetStumbler will let you scan for them if you have a wireless laptop.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

John N. said:


> Should I wait for the comcast guy to setup the Motorola cable modem and its software, or should I just do it myself? I never had a cable high speed internet before.
> 
> -John N.


I'd probably wait for them. Buckeye Express here said that if I installed the modem on my own and something was messed up, tough luck. If they did it everything was covered under the warrenty. To date they haven't had anyone want to do it on their own. It may be different for you, I'd call and ask.

It's easy to do (I set my parents up). Maybe 15 minutes to install the modem and software with minimal know how. If you can install a sound card, you can do the cable modem.

You'll love the cable internet. Only under _really_ heavy traffic has it lagged on me, that's with two different companies. Plus it's nice not having to connect all the time and the phone lines are open!


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

Burks said:


> I'd probably wait for them. Buckeye Express here said that if I installed the modem on my own and something was messed up, tough luck. If they did it everything was covered under the warrenty. To date they haven't had anyone want to do it on their own. It may be different for you, I'd call and ask.
> 
> It's easy to do (I set my parents up). Maybe 15 minutes to install the modem and software with minimal know how. If you can install a sound card, you can do the cable modem.
> 
> You'll love the cable internet. Only under _really_ heavy traffic has it lagged on me, that's with two different companies. Plus it's nice not having to connect all the time and the phone lines are open!


I wouldn't let cable company "technicians" (and I use that word loosely) touch my computers with a 10 foot pole. It's incredibly easy to setup a cable modem; you don't need to install their software if it's an Ethernet one (which are better anyway) and not USB. Basically all you have to do is plug it into the cable line, plug it into your computer, plug it into the wall, and then usually make a phone call to the company in order to get them register the MAC (hardware) address of the modem so that it will work on their system.

You really likely don't need their help unless you need them to install another cable jack for you, and it's quite likely that their software may do more harm than good.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Mnemia said:


> I wouldn't let cable company "technicians" (and I use that word loosely) touch my computers with a 10 foot pole.


Trust me I was watching him like a hawk the entire time. Without him installing it, no warranty for the modem or service would have been given. If they needed to come and fix something or over the phone, it would cost a good amount ($75 seems about right).

He offered me a job though. Too bad I had to decline due to school. $12 a hour to install modems.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm, I guess I can wait. I really don't want any software installed on my computer. I'll ask the Comcast Guy when he comes by and see if I can just get him to setup a cable jack, hook up the modem and call it done. 

Tomorrow is the big day! 

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

John N. said:


> Hmm, I guess I can wait. I really don't want any software installed on my computer. I'll ask the Comcast Guy when he comes by and see if I can just get him to setup a cable jack, hook up the modem and call it done.
> 
> Tomorrow is the big day!
> 
> -John N.


With my parents modem they had this stupid "fix it" software. Most worthless piece of junk. All it did was tell you whether or not you were connected to the Internet. Solution given: Reset modem. All that for 20MB worth of HD space.

My solution: CD was turned into a target for a tater gun.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Burks gave me some great advice. Today was the big day, and after about 30 minutes searching for the Cable outlets around the house, the Comcast guy got my cable internet up and running! 

He had some problems at first, but after resetting the modem a couple of times, we got the speed we were looking for! When he left, I busted out my NetGear wireless router, and got it all set up in 10 minutes. Right now, I'm walking around the house and loving it! 

Ah, fast internet service anywhere I want it...even outside in my backyard where I can enjoy fishing on the lake, a little BBQ and browsing through everyone's great journals on APC. 

-John N.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Dude..... you have a lake in your backyard? Want to donate to my college fund?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hehe. Yup there's a nice lake there where I can do BBQs and fish everyday. I like it alot.

On another note, my Comcast seems to be dying on me. Not a slow down, but a complete shut down. 

It works periodically throughout the day. So it's works fine for 1 hour, stops working for 6, and then suddenly it works again. Reseting the cable modem doesn't seem to do anything. I called Comcast, and they'll be sending a guy out to me tomorrow. After trouble shooting with customer support, we couldn't find an answer. 

The cable line is on a Direct TV and cable modem splitter. But hooking the wall outlet directly to the modem didn't yield any good result either. But it made me think, will a splitter slow down my internet? When the comcast guy comes tomorrow I might have him start the modem line in a different room instead of splitting it from my Direct TV.

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

My cable line is split before it reaches the modem, no problem here. It may slow it down a little bit but it shouldn't to the extent yours is.

Could be a bad modem?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Well the Comcast guy came back, and "fixed" my internet..Basically all he did was tell me the line is working and he restarted the modem, restarted my computer, and it worked...I told him that it'll work for now, but once he leaves it's going to die. He said then it must be a bad cable modem, and to replace it if it happens again...Hmm..odd. I waited during the 4 hour window block for a comcast guy to come to my house, and restart my computer. 

Oh well, it works for now, hopefully it'll work indefinately, or else I'll go buy another brand new modem..

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Shouldn't they replace the modem for free?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Unfortunately no, I purchased the modem off of comcastoffers.com (third party site). If I rented the modem $3/month or purchased it from them, then ya they would replace it. 

The internet is on the blitz again, so off to Best Buy to see what they have. A compatible cable modem better not be too much! Paying for my own wireless internet is becoming a pain.. 

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

After getting a new cable modem, it seems that the modem was not the problem. The splitter is somehow causing the problem, as plugging it in directly from the wall to modem works perfectly. I bought a new splitter, yet I'm still experiencing issues. So Comcast people are coming once AGAIN tomorrow to create a whole new outlet in a different room. Let's hope all goes well this time around. 

-John N.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Be aware that not all splitters are created equally. I generic Radio Shack Y-splitter can cause issues. I've had the same problem. I eventually found a splitter with a noise reducer/filter built into one of the outputs. You connect this side to the cable modem and bingo! It turns out that there is a lot of signal noise from the regular TV cable. It interferes with the internet signal and can cause drops in service and severe slowdowns. Look for a splitter with the noise filter.

See here:
http://www.cable-modems.org/q&a/index.php?one_question=253

-Dustin


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Dustin, that's exactly what was happening according to the New comcast guy that came just moments ago. After fiddling around for five minutes,he said the original comcast tech installed the wrong splitter and configured the system incorrectly in the box outside the house, and that it should have been fixed or noticed the second time the tech came. 

Instead of a new splitter though, I asked the New comcast guy to install it in a different room so I won't have a splitter issue ever again. About a hour of him hopping around the housing, roof, and jumping fences he got the new line setup, and I am now an official Comcast user, and my netgear wireless is all setup and running. 

Now hopefully I can enjoy the lake, eat some BBQ steaks, and check APC without any interrupted services!

-John N.


----------

